# Dehydrated Chicken



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Hi All

I'm totally over buying 'junk' treats for the kids. I can't find any decent treats around here that are not full of rubbish & colours & preservatives etc.

Harley's new vet sells dehydrated chicken breast pieces - a 50 gram pack costs $10! I can get a nearly a kilo of fresh, free range chicken breast for that price!! (to give you an idea, 50 grams goes into 1 kilo 20 times!!) Not that I'm being tight, I'm just trying to be practical & sensible (for once in my life) so I would like to try dehydrating some chicken myself.

I've tried it with liver before, and had moderate success - actually, I had the oven on too high & some burnt a little :blush: 

So this is what I'm thinking - I boil the chicken breast, then wait until it cools(?), then slice it up as thin as I can, then place the slices on an oven tray, on the lowest setting, for a really long time? Like 6 - 8 hours or something?

Has anyone done this before? Could you share the best way to dehydrate chicken breast?

Thanks!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

yup, I am doing that for Sparkey. I just started though and made it twice. once I listened to roomie and marinate it in soy sauce and it looks great and all but I don't think that is good for dogs. so then the next week I did it my way or actually this lady's way (watch the video )

I did it exactly as you say but I think it was in oven for 3 hours on 150 degree , I checked every 30 min. she says 20 min but mine took much longer. and I put it in oven not toaster. I fried 4 chicken breast and then put it in fridge and did the rest next day. cut it real thin and put in in oven. so because I didn't put anything on it to preserve it I keep it in freezer and take couple out for a day. it is great and sparkey loves it. no more chicken jerky made in china for sparkey at least not for a while because something got him real sick and I don't know what it was. 

so I would definitely give it a try :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

> yup, I am doing that for Sparkey. I just started though and made it twice. once I listened to roomie and marinate it in soy sauce and it looks great and all but I don't think that is good for dogs. so then the next week I did it my way or actually this lady's way (watch the video )
> 
> I did it exactly as you say but I think it was in oven for 3 hours on 150 degree , I checked every 30 min. she says 20 min but mine took much longer. and I put it in oven not toaster. I fried 4 chicken breast and then put it in fridge and did the rest next day. cut it real thin and put in in oven. so because I didn't put anything on it to preserve it I keep it in freezer and take couple out for a day. it is great and sparkey loves it. no more chicken jerky made in china for sparkey at least not for a while because something got him real sick and I don't know what it was.
> 
> so I would definitely give it a try :smilie_daumenpos:[/B]


Thanks Fay! I watched the video and that's exactly what I'm after, only I'm going to aim to cut a little thinner if I can. I'm going to check out the site she mentioned later too!

One other thing though - and I know nothing about this so this could be yet another dumb question from me today - but, if it's dehydrated, isn't dehydration a form of preserving? Not that I would keep it in a container for months or anything, but it would keep a week or so after dehydration wouldn't it?


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I think in most recipes they marinate it in something first. you'll see when you finish, even though it is crunchy it still wont look like the ones you see in stores, still smells like fresh chicken. maybe I need to keep it in the over longer. I'm new at this too so I hope someone else has more experience and tell us. I have a dehydrator somewhere too and I remember something about marinating to preserve, I will look in the manual and see what I find out ( tomorrow  ). 

oh also there is one little problem I didn't mention :HistericalSmiley: the whining you are going to have to deal with until it is done. he was guarding the oven the whole time. see the 2 trays I have in there? it made one little sandwich bag but it will last 3 weeks for sparkey I think.

[attachment=30381:100_5376s.jpg]


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

> I think in most recipes they marinate it in something first. you'll see when you finish, even though it is crunchy it still wont look like the ones you see in stores, still smells like fresh chicken. maybe I need to keep it in the over longer. I'm new at this too so I hope someone else has more experience and tell us. I have a dehydrator somewhere too and I remember something about marinating to preserve, I will look in the manual and see what I find out ( tomorrow  ).
> 
> oh also there is one little problem I didn't mention :HistericalSmiley: the whining you are going to have to deal with until it is done. he was guarding the oven the whole time. see the 2 trays I have in there? it made one little sandwich bag but it will last 3 weeks for sparkey I think.
> 
> [attachment=30381:100_5376s.jpg][/B]



LOL - thanks for the heads up! Dakota cries & cries like she's never eaten a meal in her life when I cook for them - she knows its for her, but she doesn't understand the concept of "it's too hot for you to eat right now darling, we need to let it cool a little"

Sparky looks like he doesnt quite understand why he can't get in that oven and eat the delicious chicken!!!! "but why can't I go in there mum"?? LOL


----------



## daisyg (Jun 21, 2007)

Oh!!! Thank you so much for sharing DUSTY LOVESSSSS chicken jerky...as a matter of fact I just bought him some today....I will go back to the groceries to get some raw chicken and try this.

Since we are leaving next week....I thought I would buy him the big package so it will last me for a while before my mom sends me more.....but this is a much better and money saver alternative.

Dusty also likes to eat those dehydrated bananas wrapped with chicken jerky.....any suggestions on how to make it???


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I have been making chicken strips for the boys ever since the recall on chicken jerky, they nearly are all made in China so I decided it was time to try it for myself.
I use my Nesco Jet stream oven and roast the whole chicken breasts for 30 minutes, usually I can fit about 12 good size breasts in there at one time.
Once they are roasted I allow them to cool then slice them thin with the electric knife then place them back in the cooker on two racks and cook on 350 for 20 minutes and they come out crisp and brown. Once they are cooled I put them in Ziplock bags and freeze and take a couple out to thaw about half an hour prior to the boys' dinner time, they get one each after they have eaten their dinner all up, as a treat, and they love them so much. They both know it's coming so dinner goes really fast  

Here is the cooker I use. It really cuts the cooking time in half, plus I get enough chicken strips to last over a month. I have the extra extender ring and rack accessories so the cooker is twice as high, it's great for roasts etc.
[attachment=30384:showimage.jpg]

Here is the site where the cookers are from, I have to say that cooker is fantastic for healthy meals too, we use it a lot.

http://www.nesco.com/products/?category=60...=100&id=286


----------



## Ricky & Lucy's Mom (Nov 7, 2007)

I have a small dehydrator and it's a worthwhile investment for making doggie treats (and other things too). I boil or bake the chicken breasts (boneless-skinless). I add a little garlic powder only. Marinate is not needed, slice thin and then dry for several hours. Good info on this can be found by Googleing. IMPORTANT: Home dehydration often is not perfect enough to store your dried goods in plastic bags only. Refrigerate to be certain. They will keep for a long time in the fridge drawer in a plastic bag--or as someone mentioned above, freeze some of it for even greater safety. Quite often, mold will begin to form on home dehydrated foods, because even though it looks perfectly dry, it often is not. Perfectly fine to make in the oven, but do refrigerate, or even freeze excess. My pups love these. I've also dehydrated vanilla yogurt drops for them, and some different kinds of baby food. Another wonderful thing to try is beef sliced thin. I use a little bit of garlic powder and a little cinnamon on the beef. No liquid. I used to buy the dehydrated chicken. Bought it for years. After the scare, the only treat I buy is Milk Bones. I threw away about $200 worth of treats I had. Don't trust any of it anymore. Good luck!! Your pups will love this!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ricky & Lucy's Mom (Nov 7, 2007)

ScoobyDoo, I do love that oven you've got there!!! Would like to have one of those!


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

I just wanted to mention a good company that sells the chicken jerky as you mentioned you couldn't find any. It's called Dogswell. I use the Vitality formula shown, and it's just free range, hormone and antibiotic free chicken with flaxseed and vitamins A & E. I pay $6.99 for a 170 gram (6 oz) bag. I don't know if they have that product there or if shipping would be reasonable, but thought I'd mention it just in case. Otherwise, more power to ya for cooking LOL!


----------



## Ricky & Lucy's Mom (Nov 7, 2007)

Some say that garlic is not good for dogs and some insist that it is. I do choose to use a small amount of garlic powder on my dehydrated treats, and you'll find that many gourmet doggie treats do contain garlic and many professionals do believe it is okay or even beneficial. I will use it sparingly, but will continue to use it unless I can see more convincing evidence to the contrary. A small amount of garlic can help to provide a non-chemical protection against fleas and parasites, and is a good antioxidant. It promotes friendly bacteria in the digestive tract and stimulates immunity. It is antibacterial and antifungal. It's a controversial issue though and we must each make an effort to research the information available and make our decision to the best of our ability on food issues for ourselves and for our beloved pets.


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

> I just wanted to mention a good company that sells the chicken jerky as you mentioned you couldn't find any. It's called Dogswell. I use the Vitality formula shown, and it's just free range, hormone and antibiotic free chicken with flaxseed and vitamins A & E. I pay $6.99 for a 170 gram (6 oz) bag. I don't know if they have that product there or if shipping would be reasonable, but thought I'd mention it just in case. Otherwise, more power to ya for cooking LOL! [/B]


It is made in China too, though.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> ScoobyDoo, I do love that oven you've got there!!! Would like to have one of those! [/B]



They are available at Target, or you can buy on line at the site I added. We have had ours now for a few years and it is fabulous for healthy cooking because all the fat goes into the tray at the bottom.
I love it, and the chicken strips do come out great, much quicker and more economical than using the kitchen oven


----------



## Ricky & Lucy's Mom (Nov 7, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=478346
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh man, I'm a sucker for this kind of thing! It does sound neat as can be--and Target's is just down the road..... :biggrin:


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

> I have been making chicken strips for the boys ever since the recall on chicken jerky, they nearly are all made in China so I decided it was time to try it for myself.
> 
> 
> Once they are roasted I allow them to cool then slice them thin with the electric knife[/B]


I have no idea why they don't make chicken jerky in America. maybe we should start a business?? we'll be rich. but most likely can't even come close to those prices. I buy 3 lbs bag of jerky from costco and they swear it is good and never recall but it is made in china and it is $14 

oh I want one of those knives. which one is the one you have? does it shred the chicken? that is the hardest part trying to cut them perfect. :smheat:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=478340
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fay I have a GE electric knife and no it cuts clean as a whistle so the chicken slices are nice and even and about one eighth inch thick. It's so much quicker and easier  I am sure Target or Walmart have a good variety of them to choose from


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

> Fay I have a GE electric knife and no it cuts clean as a whistle so the chicken slices are nice and even and about one eighth inch thick. It's so much quicker and easier  I am sure Target or Walmart have a good variety of them to choose from [/B]


 :smilie_daumenpos: thanks Janet, I'm going to have to get one now. those are pretty thin slices


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Thanks KAB, I didn't know that. I went through and read their FAQ section about the testing and precautions etc... so I still feel comfortable feeding this. I don't see why US brands can't make some of comparable quality though. Maybe I'll google it and see if anything comes up. Anyway, so sorry for hijacking this Jacqui. Now back to the kitchen! Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Thanks everyone for the tips.

We have SUCCESS!

[attachment=30448:dehydrated_chicken.jpg]

The hardest part was trying to slice the chicken in very thin pieces, but I think it turned out pretty good.

I put them in the oven on the lowest setting, checking every 20 minutes for just over an hour & half or so.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

wow , those are looking great :aktion033: my oven must be very weak. mine took a long time on 150 degree. did you taste some? I did


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

> wow , those are looking great :aktion033: my oven must be very weak. mine took a long time on 150 degree. did you taste some? I did [/B]


LOL yep, I tasted a little bit - crunchy, but tasty!!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=478964
> 
> 
> 
> ...


must have been Harley's pill that you took earlier :smrofl: haha gotcha 

no but I seriously did taste one too


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=478977
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :HistericalSmiley: :smrofl: Fay you are too much!! LOL :smrofl: I nearly choked on my lunch reading that! LOL


----------



## daisyg (Jun 21, 2007)

I made some too......but I did them like it said in the video and to be honest they were okay....but yours looked way better....can you tell me how you made them jacqui???
They look so professional!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

> I made some too......but I did them like it said in the video and to be honest they were okay....but yours looked way better....can you tell me how you made them jacqui???
> They look so professional! [/B]


Sure, it was super easy.

I boiled 2 chicken breasts last night, on a low simmer for about 15 minutes. Then I cut each piece in half (long-ways) and put them on a plate (covered with cling film) and put them in the fridge overnight.

This morning, I sliced them up as thin as I could (bit tricky) and lay the strips flat on baking paper in an oven tray, I had the oven on at just over 100 which is my lowest setting - your settings are different - the whole Fahrenheit vs Celsius thing .... anyways, I checked them every 20 - 30 minutes so they were in the oven for a total of an hour & half (and maybe an extra 10 minutes). I took them out & put them on kitchen towel on top of a cooling rack. All done! Too easy. I wanted to use a little garlic powder, but I forgot that bit - I'll do it next time. 

Happy baking!


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

> I think in most recipes they marinate it in something first. you'll see when you finish, even though it is crunchy it still wont look like the ones you see in stores, still smells like fresh chicken. maybe I need to keep it in the over longer. I'm new at this too so I hope someone else has more experience and tell us. I have a dehydrator somewhere too and I remember something about marinating to preserve, I will look in the manual and see what I find out ( tomorrow  ).
> 
> oh also there is one little problem I didn't mention :HistericalSmiley: the whining you are going to have to deal with until it is done. he was guarding the oven the whole time. see the 2 trays I have in there? it made one little sandwich bag but it will last 3 weeks for sparkey I think.
> 
> [attachment=30381:100_5376s.jpg][/B]


 :smrofl: Sparkey Boy looks so Cute waiting for his chicken snack! Punky says, I want some of that too, but I can't because I'm allergic. :smmadder:


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

This is so great, I've been wanting to make some for my babies and didn't know how to go about it safely. All of the info I read on the web made it sound like I had to do it at 140 or 150 degrees, but my oven and toaster oven only go down to 170. But if I read Jacqui's instructions correctly, I think I can set my oven at 215 (which is around 100C). Shiva and Stewie say "thanks for teaching our mom to make chicken jerky treats"!!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

I bought some at Trader joe's which is a gourmet/natural food store--I don't think you all have those down under, though. They were inexpensive. I bought them back before I realized Ollie couldn't eat chicken  Honestly I don't experiment with foods for him a whole lot because of his "touch of IBS" according to the vet.


----------

